# SCB



## GIGEM18

Is it true that scb sold out to shallow sport?


----------



## Capt. Juarez

Been waiting on this to come up......... Ready to watch the fireworks


----------



## mike1970lee

I saw a semi with molds and several unfinished boats today on 146 turning on to nasa 1 today. My first thought was that they were moving to a bigger shop. But now that I think about it I did see shallow sport stickers on the trucks towing the boats.


----------



## brodyfisher

April fools lol


----------



## boltmaster

So that would be SSSCB??? Or SCBSS???


----------



## Whipray

GIGEM18 said:


> Is it true that scb sold out to shallow sport?


I heard it was Johnny Morris/Bass Pro.


----------



## Slimshady

Whipray said:


> I heard it was Johnny Morris/Bass Pro.


That's funny!

Hate to see anyone in a bad position. I'm excited to see what the future brings out of the valley. If it had to happen at least it will be with another quality builder.


----------



## C.Hern5972

cant be true


----------



## tail-chaser

Just heard a rumor that they went bankrupt...


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I though it was Bayliner or Red-Fin but who knows.


----------



## FAT TIRE

GIGEM18 said:


> Is it true that scb sold out to shallow sport?


Thats what I was told, but the molds are going to another builder in Corpus.


----------



## Kyle 1974

FAT TIRE said:


> Thats what I was told, but the molds are going to another builder in Corpus.


mosca!


----------



## FAT TIRE

Kyle 1974 said:


> mosca!


HA HA!!:headknock


----------



## Poon Chaser

I thought it was Red Fin that bought em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974

FAT TIRE said:


> HA HA!!:headknock


build times may vary.......


----------



## shallowgal

The owner of Simmons Custom Boats (SCB) has sold the company name and assets to Shallow Sport of Texas Inc. effective Immediately. We have agreed to finish the work in progress at our factory in a timely manner, and are confident that we can continue to build the quality boats that both SCB and Shallow Sport have always been known for. We are going to be able to hit the ground running and will be attempting to contact all current SCB customers as soon as possible. If you have any questions regarding this acquisition or about Simmons Custom Boats please contact us at the Shallow Sport Factory at 956-233-9489 or email [email protected].

We are looking forward to seeing the direction we will be able to go with this addition to our lineup of top quality custom boats.


----------



## FAT TIRE




----------



## railbird

I wish you all the luck in the world shallowgal, you guys are a great company. Best of luck to Eric as well.


----------



## waterman1971

Best of luck to yall!!


----------



## sotexhookset

That's pretty cool and different. The lowers gonna start seeing a lot more SCB's (?) down there now.


----------



## RedfishStalker

Shallow girl so my question is do the SCB owners get to come to the shallow sport tournament now?


----------



## FishyLady

RedfishStalker said:


> Shallow girl so my question is do the SCB owners get to come to the shallow sport tournament now?


Not this year, but we are not ruling it out in the future.


----------



## waterman1971

FishyLady said:


> Not this year, but we are not ruling it out in the future.


Do you have any intentions of offering discounts to folks that posted in this thread?


----------



## CLKELLEY78

I would think the slow down in the oilfield had to hurt SBC. Many of people out there hurting and the money is not there to throw down on a 80-90K boat...


----------



## fishin shallow

The Craigslist clone builders are already splashing their first mold.


----------



## boltmaster

WOW!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

It's April 1st guy's C'mon!!


----------



## daniel7930

Copano/Aransas said:


> It's April 1st guy's C'mon!!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## FishyLady

Okay so I realize the timing of our announcement has unfortunately coincided with April Fools Day. I do assure you this is legitimate. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

daniel7930 said:


> I was thinking the same thing


I found a post on Shallow Sports Facebook page about it but nothing on SCB Facebook page or their website. You know it's fake, because Eric would have made an announcement about this if it was true.



FishyLady said:


> Okay so I realize the timing of our announcement has unfortunately coincided with April Fools Day. I do assure you this is legitimate. Thank you for your support!


Really true ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

It's got to be legit, Eric would know immediately and would have to correct it, if it were not true. Besides, I believe everything shallowgal tells me. She has never steered me wrong.


----------



## fishin shallow

Hmmm. I got a phone call with specifics about why the molds were sold. It was a pretty in depth story that has to be the ultimate April Fools joke if it is.


----------



## dk2429

Have a feeling this is going to be another Kenner/Mako/ Bass pro shop. Kenner was bad ***, but when Bass Pro bought them it screwed it up.


----------



## CamoWhaler

I was at coastline marine today and they did have 3-4 SCB's in there getting rigged out and completed....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeAcetis

I'll believe it when Eric comments on this post


----------



## ziggiey

Shallow Sport boats are top quality, have no doubt that SCB quality will remain high. Good luck.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

DeAcetis said:


> I'll believe it when Eric comments on this post


Yup.


----------



## Coastline Marine

dk2429 said:


> Have a feeling this is going to be another Kenner/Mako/ Bass pro shop. Kenner was bad ***, but when Bass Pro bought them it screwed it up.


Come on bud! Obviously not everyone is going to be a fan of this deal and of course everyone is entitled to think, say, and feel anything they want, but surely you wouldn't compare bass pro shops boat manufacturing to a company who's family who was one of the very early pioneers to Texas built Boats. Shallow Sports reputation of building super strong boats that look as good as they perform speaks for itself.

That family has been building boats since the mid 1950s with Falcon I think they know a thing or 2


----------



## tnovosad

CLKELLEY78 said:


> I would think the slow down in the oilfield had to hurt SBC. Many of people out there hurting and the money is not there to throw down on a 80-90K boat...


Doubtful. I asked when picking mine up in February and he said there hasn't been much of a slow down, and that he was still 20 boats out.


----------



## dk2429

Coastline Marine said:


> Come on bud! Obviously not everyone is going to be a fan of this deal and of course everyone is entitled to think, say, and feel anything they want, but surely you wouldn't compare bass pro shops boat manufacturing to a company who's family who was one of the very early pioneers to Texas built Boats. Shallow Sports reputation of building super strong boats that look as good as they perform speaks for itself.
> 
> That family has been building boats since the mid 1950s with Falcon I think they know a thing or 2


No I agree, I know SS is one of the best bay boats on the water. I guess what I meant to say is that I don't think that they'll be made the same anymore.


----------



## Slimshady

dk2429 said:


> Have a feeling this is going to be another Kenner/Mako/ Bass pro shop. Kenner was bad ***, but when Bass Pro bought them it screwed it up.


Apples to oranges ..........So who would you recommend taking over? From what I understand there wasn't a option. I'd put my money on a existing company with proven quality and production capability.


----------



## Majek20V

Noooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## fattyflattie

SCBfactory viewing thread. 

Should know soon enough. Either wsy, good luck to all in future endeavors.


----------



## Frontier21

Wow. Just gonna tell myself it's an April fools joke and tomorrow when I wake up all will be right in the world again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod

Its done inks on the paper. Good luck to all.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

April 1st is almost over. I still haven't woke up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

Must be for real..... SS has it posted on thier website.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Well it's April 2nd??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustanger

Why all the hate over this deal? Not trying to stir the pot. Just genuinely interested.


----------



## corykj

mustanger said:


> Why all the hate over this deal? Not trying to stir the pot. Just genuinely interested.


I'm curious too.

Shallowsport makes a quality sled, Texas based and pays attention to detail too (I know some are going to say 'no one pays attention to detail like Eric did' or 'there goes the quality of the SCB builds' or blah blah blah whatever).

If Eric sold this business to Shallowsport, don't you think he would've done his due diligence to make sure they are going to produce a quality product?

I'm excited to see what Wes and his guys can do with this.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Can't wait to see what Eric's next project will be.


----------



## shoalcat_james

I personally think there's more to it. Legal reason or financial in personal life or something. Eric is to proud of SCB to up and sale. For him to come on last night and not even comment. Makes me wonder. If he did, and that's what he wanted. Good for him!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Eric will bounce back.

Solid guy with a great business mind and knows his stuff.

Wishing him the best!


----------



## Bird

Jay Baker said:


> Can't wait to see what Eric's next project will be.


x2! I hope its in the boating/marine/fishing industry...


----------



## asia

SCB resale values just dropped like a rock


----------



## fattyflattie

asia said:


> SCB resale values just dropped like a rock


Why? They lost quality? No. Shallowspot bad rep? No.


----------



## Toadtrout

corykj said:


> I'm curious too.
> 
> Shallowsport makes a quality sled, Texas based and pays attention to detail too (I know some are going to say 'no one pays attention to detail like Eric did' or 'there goes the quality of the SCB builds' or blah blah blah whatever).
> 
> If Eric sold this business to Shallowsport, don't you think he would've done his due diligence to make sure they are going to produce a quality product?
> 
> I'm excited to see what Wes and his guys can do with this.


You can't be this dumb.


----------



## asia

Itâ€™s like Cadillac buying Mercedes
â€¦..Mercedes never going to be the same again


----------



## CLIMAX

In the past seven years there were many large custom boat builders on both coasts , Fountain, Eliminator, Hallet, Magic to name a few that have gone through some tough times due to economy. This is a tough business to begin with, but the time it takes to build boats at this level of quality and still make it profitable is insane to say the least. Eric will be back it may take some time but I am sure he will be back. He certainly did not forget how to build boats overnight. It is all about loving what we do that keeps it going.


----------



## Shark-Attack

As hard as this is to say, it looks likes come Monday morning I will be cancelling my order on an SCB Recon. I haven nothing against SS but when you go to buy the top end bay fishing boat in the state, the last thing you want is for it to be built by anybody but the very best. 

Secondly with SS purchasing everything entitled to SCB this means they have the rights to the name as well. Why on earth would I drive a Simmons Custom Boat built by someone other than Eric Simmons. 

When you buy a custom boat your buying more than a boat, your buying into a tradition, a program, a brand/family. SCB stood for top notch boats with unparalleled attention to detail, customization that no other boat manufacturer as yet to come close too, an for consistently prouducing the best boat possible for the client an their intentions. 

In saying that, in somewhat disappointed in the folks at SCB wether it was Eric or his father. For them to sell the company an allow someone to have access to their name and allow them to still produce boats under the SCB name is crazy. Have some respect for your name an the tradtion you have built, sell the molds an the rights to produce the boats but atleast have some dignity an make them use their own name. Now every boat produced by SS wether good, bad or ugly; will still have the SCB name attached to them. 

Looks like all the original SBCs just went up in resale value. Who's gonna buy an SCB made by anyone other than a Simmons!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I would hate to disagree if all true. Eric is a true artist in what he has done and has been at the edge of performance and innovation in the bay boat market and has quite a large following. I've never been able to have a conversation with him and don't know him , but credit is given where credit is due. Shallow Sport has been pumping out some great sleds for along time and if you have not seen the boats and work lately, then you have not seen the improvements and what they are capable of. Again, if true, there is no reason whatsoever as to why the quality would go down on a SCB if built the same way using the same process, and for Shallow Sport to have this line added to their arsenal would make sense as they could now cover pretty much every need. Hats off to Shallow Sport, again if all true, and once all the dust settles I have a feeling current and future SSSCB owners will be in great hands.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## boltmaster

I read through all the Facebook posts on the SS page. Evidently SCB approached SS so my guess Is there was some internal problem or issue that forced the SCB hand on this. Who knows what... Money, personal, health?? What ever the reason I doubt that SS would not have obtained some sort of non compete guarantee in the deal. Especially since apparently Eric is not remaining involved according to the posts on FB. Perhaps he was just burned out and needed to change gears....whatever I am sure we all wish only the best for the SCB team and the SS team as well. Two top brands now under one flag. Good luck to you all.

But I am sticking with my tried and true plain ole Haynie


----------



## dallasmn26

I know the bigger cc market is saturated but I'd like to see Eric venture into that market and build a Preformace cc in the 25-31' range


----------



## FishAfrica

Not knowing the SCB company structure, but reading inbetween the lines it sounds like it may have not been Erics choice to sell. Was there an investor or majority shareholder in control of SCB that wanted to cash out? I guess time will tell.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

Everyone should catch their breaths and remember that there are 2 sides to every story. Does anyone actually believe that SS went to kemah to acquire a company that they weren't asked to acquire?

If the company was getting sold anyway , wouldn't everyone prefer it in the hands of a reputable Texas company with a ton of followers?

SCBs are unbelievable hulls and Eric's vision on these things is exceptional, and I'm certain he will excel at whatever he decides to do next.

SS knows what they are doing in the boat building game, that's why they still have 35 year old hulls running around and top tier re-sale value.

In my opinion "attention to detail" is not the correct term. It costs a lot more money for , after market wheels, tires, stickers, custom covered seats, molded pieces to mount all rigging components on, powder coated aluminum, etc etc etc etc.

So I'm assuming that the SS family will first determine what price point they want these boats to fit in and then decide how they will proceed.

It's not an "attention to detail matter" it's a business plan/ business model matter.

So like I said always remember their are 2 sides to every story.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I would have no qualms about SS building an SCB for me. It's like Audi buying Porsche. If I currently had an order in with SCB, I would certainly talk to the SS folks before canceling my order.

It's a good combination of the two best brands on the Gulf coast both are known for high quality and great customer service..

I will be interested to see what SS can do with it.


----------



## fattyflattie

Shark-Attack said:


> SCB stood for top notch boats with unparalleled attention to detail, customization that no other boat manufacturer as yet to come close too, an for consistently prouducing the best boat possible for the client an their intentions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Barker LOL's in your general direction.
> 
> Yep never seen a YF, or Islamorada, or even a hydraulic lifting platform/console in FC do anything nearly as custom on their boats.
> 
> *and
Click to expand...


----------



## skeeter77346

First, all the best to Eric and his family. 
I owned a 2005 SCB and ever since then, I knew Eric to be a man of his word and a guy who has a very keen eye for build details that matter. 
Not many boat builders start with almost nothing and build a business like Eric did. 
I understood that he was planning to expand and move the glass making operation to a larger new facility to accommodate the increased demand and backlog. I also know that there are all sorts of regulatory hoops to jump through too, to get that done. 
While I have no personal knowledge about the SS deal, I must say that many of us admire what he accomplished and the way he dealt with his fellow fisherman. 
Wonder what the next chapter will be.


----------



## texasislandboy

Congrats to Wes,Kyra and all the Shallow Sport Team. I am 100% positive that the quality will stay at the top of the line. Shallow Sport builds custom built boats with a great deal of quality control at every step. Looking forward to the future of Shallow Sport/SCB. And to all the loyal SCB owners SCB is in a great place with a quality boat builder that has be growing a business and putting smiles on costumers faces for decades.


----------



## Profish00

Just mixing it up a notch, time for bigger and better. Congrats!


----------



## Shark-Attack

fattyflattie said:


> Shark-Attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCB stood for top notch boats with unparalleled attention to detail, customization that no other boat manufacturer as yet to come close too, an for consistently prouducing the best boat possible for the client an their intentions.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Barker LOL's in your general direction.
> 
> Yep never seen a YF, or Islamorada, or even a hydraulic lifting platform/console in FC do anything nearly as custom on their boats.
> 
> *and
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a few YF and center console boats in my time, and there are definitely some major players in terms of quality an detail with those boat manufacturers. As far as a Texas based bay/tournament boat company, there wasn't anyone producing boats like SCB.
> 
> Last time I heard the guys in CC at FC were **** near giving those boats away. I cant remember the last time I seen a FC out on the water consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LLM

corykj said:


> mustanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the hate over this deal? Not trying to stir the pot. Just genuinely interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious too.
> 
> Shallowsport makes a quality sled, Texas based and pays attention to detail too (I know some are going to say 'no one pays attention to detail like Eric did' or 'there goes the quality of the SCB builds' or blah blah blah whatever).
> 
> If Eric sold this business to Shallowsport, don't you think he would've done his due diligence to make sure they are going to produce a quality product?
> 
> I'm excited to see what Wes and his guys can do with this.
Click to expand...

Eric didn't have a choice in selling the company because it wasn't his to sell. As for everyone comments on Eric's finish I can say that SCB's do not have the finish or the electrical rigging as other top end boat manufactures of today. In fact SS has a munch better finish and will improve on the current SCB's. Simmons name was built on speed and the fact that the long build times were a tell of their craftsmanship, which it wasn't. It was poor scheduling and business skills. SS is not a off the shelf boat but very well run company that has tested the ages of time. This change over will be well received by fans of SCB once they see the new updated product.


----------



## Benelliboss

I personally love all the cry babies that are mad because they won't be in the original "SCB Circle of BadAs$e$" anymore.


----------



## Toadtrout

Knowing the real story, I will be canceling my order and will never consider doing business with shallow sport. Not to mention, I don't want a shallow sport built SCB.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Toadtrout said:


> Knowing the real story, I will be canceling my order and will never consider doing business with shallow sport. Not to mention, I don't want a shallow sport built SCB.


Well let's hear the real story?
I'm betting SS will keep on doing business as usual without your purchase.


----------



## SSST

Jay Baker said:


> Well let's hear the real story?
> I'm betting SS will keep on doing business as usual without your purchase.


Lol, i'm pretty sure they'll be just fine also!


----------



## ncinshore

I'd be interested in the "real story" also. Just a curious bystander.


----------



## boltmaster

Jay Baker said:


> Well let's hear the real story?
> I'm betting SS will keep on doing business as usual without your purchase.


Ditto


----------



## LLM

Toadtrout said:


> Knowing the real story, I will be canceling my order and will never consider doing business with shallow sport. Not to mention, I don't want a shallow sport built SCB.


The real story is Eric's investor wanted to stop losing and liquidated.


----------



## dwwilliams72

Toadtrout said:


> Knowing the real story, I will be canceling my order and will never consider doing business with shallow sport. Not to mention, I don't want a shallow sport built SCB.


^^^Deserved reaction



LLM said:


> The real story is Eric's investor wanted to stop losing and liquidated.


 ^^^Not what I was told by a close family member. That story must've come from the "investor".


----------



## fishin shallow

dwwilliams72 said:


> ^^^Deserved reaction
> 
> ^^^Not what I was told by a close family member. That story must've come from the "investor".


I thought the investor was a close family member.


----------



## dwwilliams72

yep Hard to be family after that. Hope my "family" wouldn't do me like that


----------



## AttaBoy

asia said:


> SCB resale values just dropped like a rock


If this news is factual then the resale values will maintain or increase as the existing boats will be considered the most desirable hulls to own. I feel bad for anyone that has a boat in production and if true I doubt there is an out for anyone that would like a refund on a boat that is ordered or not complete. SS makes a good boat, SCB made a great boat.

Anyone that has more information on what happened I would really appreciate a PM on the matter.

Definitely a great April fools joke if that is the case.


----------



## bigfishtx

Last I heard, an X3 was taking 8+ months to build. The SCB was taking even longer wasn't it?

SS couldn't keep up with demand as it was, so, this is an interesting merger.


----------



## Fuelin

Sounds like the money man was tired of the operations mans way of handling things.. This may make things awkward next Thanksgiving


----------



## DCAVA

Oh chit, Purdy soon ther'll be a bunch of yahoos flying all over the LLM @ 80mph looking like a bassmasters classic tourney on the saltwater!! LOL


----------



## texasislandboy

bigfishtx said:


> Last I heard, an X3 was taking 8+ months to build. The SCB was taking even longer wasn't it?
> 
> SS couldn't keep up with demand as it was, so, this is an interesting merger.


Not sure where you got those "facts". A X3 25' is about a 2 week job from start to finish. 
You can only guess how many X3 25's are on order.


----------



## fishin shallow

7 1/2 month wait plus 2 weeks to build = 8 months. That might be what he meant.


----------



## grinderman

Who knows why or how all this transpired-a lot of speculation going on. If the investor called his investment as suggested, it didn't happen overnight. Probably a several month/year long process were the investor said do these things to fix profitability, buy me out or I'll be forced to call my investment. Point is this didn't just happen overnight.

This asset sale could have gone a lot of ways, but having one of the longest lasting custom boat building companies/families in Texas buy the assets and name rights says that someone on one side or both sides did their best to protect the product and the name going forward. All the molds could have easily been split up and sold to whomever. Plus, sounds like the boats in production will be finished, but those future owners easily could have been screwed!


----------



## bigfishtx

texasislandboy said:


> Not sure where you got those "facts". A X3 25' is about a 2 week job from start to finish.
> You can only guess how many X3 25's are on order.


I had one on order and was an eight month wait in 2014-2015

Maybe they have ramped up production?

So you are saying you can buy one with a two week wait now?


----------



## LLM

Well said


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Wow this escalated quickly. Good luck to Shallow Sport & SCB in their new endeavors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoWhaler

Sounds rough, wish him the best of luck and sounds like he'll be back









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hch3

Clarification on something that is being perceive wrong...

Eric Simmons is the Founder of Simmons Custom Boats in 2003. His father John Earl Simmons became Primary Member in 2006.
Eric Simmons had nothing to do with the sell of Simmons Custom Boats.
In fact, the sell of the company to Shallow Sport was done entirely behind his back and designed to cut Eric out of any part of the deal buy his dad to intentionally hurt Eric, Wife & 3 kids.

John Earl Simmons acted w, extremely malicious & hurtful intent to Eric.

A SCB is more than a sticker on a side of a boat.

The Original Simmons Custom Boats will be back.

Off of scb Facebook just now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc

hch3 said:


> Clarification on something that is being perceive wrong...
> 
> Eric Simmons is the Founder of Simmons Custom Boats in 2003. His father John Earl Simmons became Primary Member in 2006.
> Eric Simmons had nothing to do with the sell of Simmons Custom Boats.
> In fact, the sell of the company to Shallow Sport was done entirely behind his back and designed to cut Eric out of any part of the deal buy his dad to intentionally hurt Eric, Wife & 3 kids.
> 
> John Earl Simmons acted w, extremely malicious & hurtful intent to Eric.
> 
> A SCB is more than a sticker on a side of a boat.
> 
> The Original Simmons Custom Boats will be back.
> 
> Off of scb Facebook just now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And THAT'S THE TRUTH!!


----------



## jhbarc

*smh* *wow*


----------



## Copano/Aransas

WOWâ€¦.That's awful!! Hope Eric is able to do something, that's about as low as you can get. I knew there had to be more to the story, just didn't sound right.


----------



## Fuelin

When dads had enough he's had enough I guess. Wow


----------



## Fuelin

speck trout chaser said:


> killintime said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thats the same huge issue I have with this "Deal"! not a class act by SS in my opinion!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Business is business. Good grief Bernie Sanders
Click to expand...


----------



## Lastlaff

Wishing Eric the best, and no offense to SS, but I wouldn't want to own a SCB without Eric's personal touch on it. His attention to detail is unmatched IMO amongst TX builders.


----------



## boltmaster

Something bizarre going on here ...wow 

This sounds like a TV movie


----------



## daniel7930

Did Eric and his dad get into it about something. I know my dad and I didn't always agree. But he would not do anything like that


----------



## boltmaster

This, IMO, will be a PR nightmare for SS especially if they were aware of the sordid facts. Way more to this deal than is known. I know that business is business and it may have been too good a deal to pass but sometimes you have to look at the possible unintended consequence. 

I hope it all works out for those involved


----------



## daniel7930

I think there is more to it the. His dad just selling out from him


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> This, IMO, will be a PR nightmare for SS especially if they were aware of the sordid facts. Way more to this deal than is known. I know that business is business and it may have been too good a deal to pass but sometimes you have to look at the possible unintended consequence.
> 
> I hope it all works out for those involved


That's exactly right buddy.


----------



## AttaBoy

WoW!!! There will be a lot of noise until all the facts are revealed. I know if I had a Recon on order I would NOT want SS to touch it...


----------



## Kyle 1974

I dont have a dog in this fight, but eric was SCB. 

SS can certainly build a good boat out of those molds but they're simply not going to be the same when its not YOUR NAME on the side of the boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979

If Eric had any share in the compony as far as money goes wouldn't he have to know and be involved of the sell... I know if his dad had all the money in the business it really would be up to him but if he had lets say a 40% stake in it he would have to agree to the sell to 


Daryl Ransleben


----------



## Fuelin

daryl1979 said:


> If Eric had any share in the compony as far as money goes wouldn't he have to know and be involved of the sell... I know if his dad had all the money in the business it really would be up to him but if he had lets say a 40% stake in it he would have to agree to the sell to
> 
> Daryl Ransleben


Maybe. I work for a 2 billion dollar privately held company. They can sell tonight and I wouldn't know until the email was sent.


----------



## daryl1979

Fuelin said:


> Maybe. I work for a 2 billion dollar privately held company. They can sell tonight and I wouldn't know until the email was sent.


True but you just work there not a part owner are you... If Eric owned 40% of the compony I think he would of had to be a part of the sell


----------



## Fuelin

daryl1979 said:


> True but you just work there not a part owner are you... If Eric owned 40% of the compony I think he would of had to be a part of the sell


Finally someone makes sense.. That's the question. Apparently the "owner" decided to sell, and did so. The rest is family politics. Congrats to the new owner and best of luck. Easy sneezy. If you have a boat on order and do not approve that's your call.


----------



## cc

I thought there was a statement given on SIMMONS CUSTOM BOATS fb, seems everyone wanted a statement from Eric, but still has their own opinions about the "DEAL" those that ever had a DEAL with Eric know his character and wouldn't question his statement


----------



## pipeliner345

Shark-Attack said:


> As hard as this is to say, it looks likes come Monday morning I will be cancelling my order on an SCB Recon. I haven nothing against SS but when you go to buy the top end bay fishing boat in the state, the last thing you want is for it to be built by anybody but the very best.
> 
> Secondly with SS purchasing everything entitled to SCB this means they have the rights to the name as well. Why on earth would I drive a Simmons Custom Boat built by someone other than Eric Simmons.
> 
> When you buy a custom boat your buying more than a boat, your buying into a tradition, a program, a brand/family. SCB stood for top notch boats with unparalleled attention to detail, customization that no other boat manufacturer as yet to come close too, an for consistently prouducing the best boat possible for the client an their intentions.
> 
> In saying that, in somewhat disappointed in the folks at SCB wether it was Eric or his father. For them to sell the company an allow someone to have access to their name and allow them to still produce boats under the SCB name is crazy. Have some respect for your name an the tradtion you have built, sell the molds an the rights to produce the boats but atleast have some dignity an make them use their own name. Now every boat produced by SS wether good, bad or ugly; will still have the SCB name attached to them.
> 
> Looks like all the original SBCs just went up in resale value. Who's gonna buy an SCB made by anyone other than a Simmons!


Personally I think your being very silly on that decision. .

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

daryl1979 said:


> True but you just work there not a part owner are you... If Eric owned 40% of the compony I think he would of had to be a part of the sell


Pretty common to have "right of first refusal" but doesnt necessarily mean you can stop a sale if a "capital call" is made. Sounds like a bad situation, don't see it going well for anyone.


----------



## TxDispatcher

pipeliner345 said:


> Personally I think your being very silly on that decision. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Shoot, it's his money, not my place to question it :walkingsm best of luck to anyone who decides to stick with it or bail on them :cheers:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Until I hear the full story I'm PROUD to say SR-053 is mine. From ordering a new motor to ordering new cup holders the service was excellent. Questions I had about my boat were answered at odd hours of the day with a smile on his face. Going to anders ln was like going to Paul Browns house. Just felt special. Eric was open and would answer any question about any boat he had in the rigging shop. He loves what de does. He has PRIDE. I hope the SCB I know will rise again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

I forgot to mention the SCB on Anders ln helped me out even though I was the 3rd owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poco Bueno

It states his dad was the primary owner so that means he had at least 64% ownership and made the decision without having to tell Eric anything. 

I just learned that through my business attorney last week. We made sure the partnership percentages were right before signing paperwork. 

Bad deal for Eric but Im sure he'll be back stronger sooner than later. 

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345

If it wasn't SS to buy them out, it would have been somebody else. If you cancel your order your probly only hurting yourself. Somebody else is gonna get your boat. But that is your decision to make. This is all mere speculation on everybody's part because no one on this board was at that table when the papers were signed. If you think that 20 people who might cancel there order or will never buy a SS product because of this is going to punish SS then you must be voting for Hillary. Guys. It was a business deal irregardless of the details. They are just boats! ........ I own a SS AND I would own an SCB regardless of who built it. My 17 foot flatbotton will put just as many fish in the boat as my 21 SS will. There are much more pressing matters in the world today than this. 
I hope the best for both parties! 
But to blame SS in any way is pure nonsense IMO.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

So if his Dad sold out, Eric wouldn't be bound by a no compete clause. I think I see a new business opportunity I might be interested in investing in....


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I am not at liberty to give details..... but the 100% owner of Simmons Custom Boats, LLC was loosing money over many years and sold the name and assets with the most reputable company he could find that had the best capabilities of producing more SCB's a year. When you sell your business, your name or even your acronym, you are always looking for the best company at the best price that will do the best job at continuing your legacy. 

Shallow Sport has made plans to increase their plant size once again and develop an independent SCB rigging/finish line that will keep the "custom" in SCB and will also result in a projected 15-20% discount to the consumer. Everything that SCB has ever done can be done on your new SCB...all aftermarket suppliers have been contacted and remain in place. Plus Shallow Sport has it's own upholstery and aluminum shop....so if you can dream it, you can get it! If you want your hull hydro dipped in a mirror Oregon & Baylor Bear helmet finish and every screw head turned the same direction, you can probably get that too...It is your custom boat, right!

But, you now have an opportunity to get all your service from a dealer network. So, if you live in Austin or have a SCB in Mansfield you can always get service. You also have an option of running any outboard you choose (Yamaha, E-Tec, Suzuki) and if you want to "Paint It Black", well Shallow Sport is an authorized dealer and has been rigging Mercury outboards since 2010.
How about a warranty with a reputable 30 plus year company?....who's lineage dates back to the first motor boats ever built out of fiberglass back in the 50's, when Willis Hudson came from the roofing industry and determined it was a strong product to develop a motor boat out of.
If a great build and more options is what the SCB community is all about, then this merger is what you have been waiting for!

I employ everyone to take a deep breath and realize that this did not happen by chance and yet it was sought after by the owner of the SCB company. And I am sure that you will be happy with the results coming out of this legendary Texas factory for years to come.


----------



## Kyle 1974

.


----------



## pipeliner345

FAT TIRE said:


> If you witnessed the **** show Thursday it didnt look like a business deal. Galveston county and Kemah cops had the whole shop out in the parking lot. Looked more like a gestapo raid than a business deal to me
> When you order a custom boat you pay the custom boat builder to build you a boat, not the company that bought the boat builders tools and name, and this is why people will cancel orders not to punish anyone.


The deal was made long before they emptied the shop. SS didn't come down there to a garage sale on the concrete.

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt

What a mess. Look forward to seeing what Eric does next.


----------



## Fuelin

pipeliner345 said:


> The deal was made long before they emptied the shop. SS didn't come down there to a garage sale on the concrete.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


Pretty much. There's been several owners of SCB through the years. It is what it is. New chapter and SS hold the cards now


----------



## pipeliner345

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> I am not at liberty to give details..... but the 100% owner of Simmons Custom Boats, LLC was loosing money over many years and sold the name and assets with the most reputable company he could find that had the best capabilities of producing more SCB's a year. When you sell your business, your name or even your acronym, you are always looking for the best company at the best price that will do the best job at continuing your legacy.
> 
> Shallow Sport has made plans to increase their plant size once again and develop an independent SCB rigging/finish line that will keep the "custom" in SCB and will also result in a projected 15-20% discount to the consumer. Everything that SCB has ever done can be done on your new SCB...all aftermarket suppliers have been contacted and remain in place. Plus Shallow Sport has it's own upholstery and aluminum shop....so if you can dream it, you can get it! If you want your hull hydro dipped in a mirror Oregon & Baylor Bear helmet finish and every screw head turned the same direction, you can probably get that too...It is your custom boat, right!
> 
> But, you now have an opportunity to get all your service from a dealer network. So, if you live in Austin or have a SCB in Mansfield you can always get service. You also have an option of running any outboard you choose (Yamaha, E-Tec, Suzuki) and if you want to "Paint It Black", well Shallow Sport is an authorized dealer and has been rigging Mercury outboards since 2010.
> How about a warranty with a reputable 30 plus year company?....who's lineage dates back to the first motor boats ever built out of fiberglass back in the 50's, when Willis Hudson came from the roofing industry and determined it was a strong product to develop a motor boat out of.
> If a great build and more options is what the SCB community is all about, then this merger is what you have been waiting for!
> 
> I employ everyone to take a deep breath and realize that this did not happen by chance and yet it was sought after by the owner of the SCB company. And I am sure that you will be happy with the results coming out of this legendary Texas factory for years to come.


Couldn't be put no better than that! Well said. !

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie

How in the hell could you own no part of the company? What an odd situation. 

And as terrible as it is on the SCB side, business is in fact business. How ironic the most ripped off and splashed company just purchased one completely built by a Talon 22.


----------



## Nero3662

It's Eric, not SCB that makes a quality boat. Wish Eric the best of luck, my dad is my best friend and hope they can work things out.


----------



## FAT TIRE

pipeliner345 said:


> Couldn't be put no better than that! Well said. !
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


Your a fan boy so you probably wont understand this but Im going to try anyway. They bought the brand and tools so they can and will build boats, but they will never be the same. You cant sell a custom boat through a dealer network custom means you sit down with the builder and tell him what you want, not a sales person at the dealer to pick color or upholstery options. It would be like Douglas Marine being bought out by Brunswick and selling Skaters at every Marine Max across the country. Im sure there will be people lining up at dealers to buy there Bahia edition Recon with a Suzuki hanging off the back :headknock


----------



## Toadtrout

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> I am not at liberty to give details..... but the 100% owner of Simmons Custom Boats, LLC was loosing money over many years and sold the name and assets with the most reputable company he could find that had the best capabilities of producing more SCB's a year. When you sell your business, your name or even your acronym, you are always looking for the best company at the best price that will do the best job at continuing your legacy.
> 
> Shallow Sport has made plans to increase their plant size once again and develop an independent SCB rigging/finish line that will keep the "custom" in SCB and will also result in a projected 15-20% discount to the consumer. Everything that SCB has ever done can be done on your new SCB...all aftermarket suppliers have been contacted and remain in place. Plus Shallow Sport has it's own upholstery and aluminum shop....so if you can dream it, you can get it! If you want your hull hydro dipped in a mirror Oregon & Baylor Bear helmet finish and every screw head turned the same direction, you can probably get that too...It is your custom boat, right!
> 
> But, you now have an opportunity to get all your service from a dealer network. So, if you live in Austin or have a SCB in Mansfield you can always get service. You also have an option of running any outboard you choose (Yamaha, E-Tec, Suzuki) and if you want to "Paint It Black", well Shallow Sport is an authorized dealer and has been rigging Mercury outboards since 2010.
> How about a warranty with a reputable 30 plus year company?....who's lineage dates back to the first motor boats ever built out of fiberglass back in the 50's, when Willis Hudson came from the roofing industry and determined it was a strong product to develop a motor boat out of.
> If a great build and more options is what the SCB community is all about, then this merger is what you have been waiting for!
> 
> I employ everyone to take a deep breath and realize that this did not happen by chance and yet it was sought after by the owner of the SCB company. And I am sure that you will be happy with the results coming out of this legendary Texas factory for years to come.


There's the shallow sport spin version, then there's the truth.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Like Daryl said a few post back , I can't see how an owner of a company could sell it without the others consent unless only one of the owners has the majority of the ownership. Even then, I would think the deal couldn't be made unless the other person that held partial ownership was involved in the deal. But all this is just speculation, because we don't know all the details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Really sad situation....not only the business side...but the family side.

To those that say "business is business"....true....but customers are people that will vote on your business decisions with their hard earned $.

Will SS build a great boat....I'm sure they will....but it won't be an SCB.

Like it or not, SCB had a following....and people buy from people. In the custom anything world....the name matters...and that is business. Ask your wives....take that LV purse they have been wanting, and buy them one for Christmas next year from Harwin....exactly like it but with dfferent initials on the side. Let us know how that works out when you convince them it really is a LV.

Businesses do business with people, who are irrational/emotional creatures who make decisions well beyond what math and statistics might show makes sense. Time will tell if SS made a good business decision.

I gotta admit I am quite surprised to read that SCB has been losing $ for years, and that SS has figured out a way to build the same boat at a 20% savings? That means they need to cut costs by lets just say 30%?

On a $100K boat, I would love to see how SS can save $30K and still deliver the level of service, finish and customization SCB offered.

In my recent boat purchase, I was wrestling between a JH and SCB. I chose the JH....had I chosen the SCB, I would likely have cancelled my order as well. Would that have been a mistake....perhaps...but in this case it would be my business 

I wish both SS and Eric Simmons the best of luck, and will keep Eric and his family in my prayers.

And I agree with BretE....if Eric decides to get back in the business...consider me a potential investor.


----------



## ToddyTrout

I REALLY don't understand why all the vitriol with SS???
Eric obviously had some VERY poor business practices which caused the owner of the company to loose money. SS was presented with an opportunity to purchase what they perceive to be an asset to their company, so they made the purchase!
That is how capitalism works in this country. SS didn't screw anybody, they made what could be a very profitable business decision. They had NO obligation to get Eric's input or permission as he apparently had nothing to do with the business part of the company and apparently wasn't very good at making money!
I have no dog in this fight, but it seems to me that there are a lot of people trying to rip a large Texas boat manufacturer that has been in business for many years just for making what could be a good business move. And some of you doing the ripping are the same people that would curse others for trying to put a stop to capitalism in this country!


----------



## 98aggie77566

ToddyTrout said:


> I REALLY don't understand why all the vitriol with SS???
> Eric obviously had some VERY poor business practices which caused the owner of the company to loose money. SS was presented with an opportunity to purchase what they perceive to be an asset to their company, so they made the purchase!
> That is how capitalism works in this country. SS didn't screw anybody, they made what could be a very profitable business decision. They had NO obligation to get Eric's input or permission as he apparently had nothing to do with the business part of the company and apparently wasn't very good at making money!
> I have no dog in this fight, but it seems to me that there are a lot of people trying to rip a large Texas boat manufacturer that has been in business for many years just for making what could be a good business move. And some of you doing the ripping are the same people that would curse others for trying to put a stop to capitalism in this country!


Reading this thread....I see little/no vitriol. Facebook is quite a different story.

Captitalism works both ways...both on the business side and the consumer side.

SS made what they believe is a sound business decision.
Many of the customers do not like the decision or the way it was handled.

Time will tell which side breaks down. Either the consumers will move past the drama, or they won't...and frankly it really lies in the hands of the $ voting consumer.

In accounting terms....Goodwill is an intangible asset that comes from the brand name, employees, customer base, etc. In an acquisition...sometimes these don't transfer or hold value.


----------



## AttaBoy

Maybe next year everyone will be able to purchase a $38k Recon at the boat show in one of the 7 SS color options..... I have a poor sense of humor.. but you get the passive aggressive point.


----------



## boltmaster

You can have the best product and service and reputation in the world...leaps and bounds better than the competition. But if your business model and internal management skills are unsound or just plain bad and you can not make a profit or ROI to investors even with years of great success and sales, then you are doomed. 
Those that claim they are willing to jump in as investors because of a friendship or admiration for a persons personality and technical skills would I am sure do all you can to legally protect your investment in the formation of such a deal and would do all that is needed and legally available to protect your investment and bail out of it to cut your losses if you saw the need. 
That is just sound business practice.


----------



## Coastline Marine

98aggie77566 said:


> Really sad situation....not only the business side...but the family side.
> 
> To those that say "business is business"....true....but customers are people that will vote on your business decisions with their hard earned $.
> 
> Will SS build a great boat....I'm sure they will....but it won't be an SCB.
> 
> Like it or not, SCB had a following....and people buy from people. In the custom anything world....the name matters...and that is business. Ask your wives....take that LV purse they have been wanting, and buy them one for Christmas next year from Harwin....exactly like it but with dfferent initials on the side. Let us know how that works out when you convince them it really is a LV.
> 
> Businesses do business with people, who are irrational/emotional creatures who make decisions well beyond what math and statistics might show makes sense. Time will tell if SS made a good business decision.
> 
> I gotta admit I am quite surprised to read that SCB has been losing $ for years, and that SS has figured out a way to build the same boat at a 20% savings? That means they need to cut costs by lets just say 30%?
> 
> On a $100K boat, I would love to see how SS can save $30K and still deliver the level of service, finish and customization SCB offered.
> 
> In my recent boat purchase, I was wrestling between a JH and SCB. I chose the JH....had I chosen the SCB, I would likely have cancelled my order as well. Would that have been a mistake....perhaps...but in this case it would be my business
> 
> I wish both SS and Eric Simmons the best of luck, and will keep Eric and his family in my prayers.
> 
> And I agree with BretE....if Eric decides to get back in the business...consider me a potential investor.


I'm not going to make a big comment although I know all facts involved from both sides bc it is just not my place. I hope Wes or Kyra will jump on after what was said on FB that paints a really bad picture.

But I'll tell you a story that happened directly to me so that maybe some things will corolate and make sense. I'll use the short version.

4 years ago when the owner of tops in towers approached me about him "hanging it up" and wanting me to buy his business I quickly found out that the "business" to me wasn't worth any money after looking at his financials. Now the assets, employees, etc could def be worth something to me if I wanted to get in that business.

After negotiating back and forth over a couple days on welding machines, tractors, benders, crowbars, etc. we agreed on a price. I was immediately instructed that this would all happen 2 days from then but I was not allowed to say a word to any employees or anyone in general.

I didn't really understand at the time why I couldn't say anything but I quickly found out. When all of it went down 2 days later and I had to watch the reaction of employees (some that had worked there for 15 years) I KNEW exactly why this had to be kept a secret. It was a different kind of emotion than I had ever seen and I heard things like "well I'll just burn this place down".

So what if.. What if someone had found out 2 days earlier and "burned the place down" or come up and stolen everything in the building? Well the sellers assets that I agreed to purchase would no longer be worth anything.

Thankfully for that situation I ended up hiring almost all employees and helped find the others jobs bc MAN it was tough.

NO ONE involved in that situation or the situation we are discussing now feel good about it not one person involved wasn't sick to their stomachs on Thursday when this went down. Out of all the comments and all the phone calls I have received and Wes have received in the last 3 days... Try to find 1 person to say that we are happy or gloating.. In fact you will find just the opposite.

But the fact that some people are making SS out to be the bad guys here is crazy. Wes and Kyra wake up every morning and they have to make sure first their 2 girls have what they need and then they have to make sure that their business is run in a way where 49 + employees get their pay checks every week.

This is and was never a malicious decision on their part. It was a produc that they assumed they could make money with and further their brand and business. Anyone that has met either of them that thinks they are malicious is just wrong.

Guess what? Wes and kyra bought SS from Wes' dad over a few year period, paid him every dime that he asked for.

Would it have been different if HEB had bought it? Would it have been different if Yeti coolers had bought it?

The company was getting sold by the man that was the owner, hopefully Wes will chime in with some of the REAL reasons, but it was getting sold regardless of who it got sold to.

And who knows and who cares of Wes will make them the same as Eric or if he will even attempt to. Maybe he will do things different and drop the price or maybe he won't..NO ONE knows.

In closing I Think Eric Simmons built the prettiest boats I had ever seen and whatever he decides to do next in certain he will be great at it and I've prayed for them EVERY single day and night for a week since I found out. This is not a situation anyone wants to be involved with.

In saying that, if you don't want to buy a SCB built by SS then don't, but to run them down and think they are the bad guy shows a lack of intelligence, and since 1983 they have also built a pretty **** solid boat and Wes' family out the same amount of blood, sweat and tears in creating their American Dream as anyone else has.

I apologize for the punctuation I am typing on my phone.

-Cole Starr


----------



## capone

FAT TIRE said:


> Your a fan boy so you probably wont understand this but Im going to try anyway. They bought the brand and tools so they can and will build boats, but they will never be the same. You cant sell a custom boat through a dealer network custom means you sit down with the builder and tell him what you want, not a sales person at the dealer to pick color or upholstery options. It would be like Douglas Marine being bought out by Brunswick and selling Skaters at every Marine Max across the country. Im sure there will be people lining up at dealers to buy there Bahia edition Recon with a Suzuki hanging off the back :headknock


Very well said. There is a reason yellowfin doesn't have a dealer network. Custom is their business. You know you have made a real brand when people who can't afford your product are backing up the creator.

What's nice, Eric is not on here bashing anyone. He is planning the next boat build...character is hard to find these days.


----------



## killintime

Coastline Marine said:


> I'm not going to make a big comment although I know all facts involved from both sides bc it is just not my place. I hope Wes or Kyra will jump on after what was said on FB that paints a really bad picture.
> 
> But I'll tell you a story that happened directly to me so that maybe some things will corolate and make sense. I'll use the short version.
> 
> 4 years ago when the owner of tops in towers approached me about him "hanging it up" and wanting me to buy his business I quickly found out that the "business" to me wasn't worth any money after looking at his financials. Now the assets, employees, etc could def be worth something to me if I wanted to get in that business.
> 
> After negotiating back and forth over a couple days on welding machines, tractors, benders, crowbars, etc. we agreed on a price. I was immediately instructed that this would all happen 2 days from then but I was not allowed to say a word to any employees or anyone in general.
> 
> I didn't really understand at the time why I couldn't say anything but I quickly found out. When all of it went down 2 days later and I had to watch the reaction of employees (some that had worked there for 15 years) I KNEW exactly why this had to be kept a secret. It was a different kind of emotion than I had ever seen and I heard things like "well I'll just burn this place down".
> 
> So what if.. What if someone had found out 2 days earlier and "burned the place down" or come up and stolen everything in the building? Well the sellers assets that I agreed to purchase would no longer be worth anything.
> 
> Thankfully for that situation I ended up hiring almost all employees and helped find the others jobs bc MAN it was tough.
> 
> NO ONE involved in that situation or the situation we are discussing now feel good about it not one person involved wasn't sick to their stomachs on Thursday when this went down. Out of all the comments and all the phone calls I have received and Wes have received in the last 3 days... Try to find 1 person to say that we are happy or gloating.. In fact you will find just the opposite.
> 
> But the fact that some people are making SS out to be the bad guys here is crazy. Wes and Kyra wake up every morning and they have to make sure first their 2 girls have what they need and then they have to make sure that their business is run in a way where 49 + employees get their pay checks every week.
> 
> This is and was never a malicious decision on their part. It was a produc that they assumed they could make money with and further their brand and business. Anyone that has met either of them that thinks they are malicious is just wrong.
> 
> Guess what? Wes and kyra bought SS from Wes' dad over a few year period, paid him every dime that he asked for.
> 
> Would it have been different if HEB had bought it? Would it have been different if Yeti coolers had bought it?
> 
> The company was getting sold by the man that was the owner, hopefully Wes will chime in with some of the REAL reasons, but it was getting sold regardless of who it got sold to.
> 
> And who knows and who cares of Wes will make them the same as Eric or if he will even attempt to. Maybe he will do things different and drop the price or maybe he won't..NO ONE knows.
> 
> In closing I Think Eric Simmons built the prettiest boats I had ever seen and whatever he decides to do next in certain he will be great at it and I've prayed for them EVERY single day and night for a week since I found out. This is not a situation anyone wants to be involved with.
> 
> In saying that, if you don't want to buy a SCB built by SS then don't, but to run them down and think they are the bad guy shows a lack of intelligence, and since 1983 they have also built a pretty **** solid boat and Wes' family out the same amount of blood, sweat and tears in creating their American Dream as anyone else has.
> 
> I apologize for the punctuation I am typing on my phone.
> 
> -Cole Starr


Cole i completely understand what your saying on taking over tops and towers... and you have done a great job since then.... Everyone understands Shallow sport builds a great product and you or who ever can customize it....It just wont be the same SCB anymore...Eric customized it as all one package. not alum on one place upholstery at another motor package somewhere else,,,one common denominator was involved from start to finish Eric Simmons.

I commend you on praying for Eric and his family for the last week while a handful of people understood he was about to be devastated. You know deep in your heart this sale wasn't right and i bet if someone asked you one on one you would say you wouldn't want to be associated with something so underhanded as this... business is business though and you must move forward.

your post imply s that Eric Simmons facebook post is not the truth? is that how you feel or just not 100% of the story....SHallowsport better respond soon because perception is reality most times and the perception they are getting is BAD


----------



## BretE

Somebody please post up the Facebook link, I don't do Facebook....


----------



## daryl1979

BretE said:


> Somebody please post up the Facebook link, I don't do Facebook....


It's posted a few pages back


----------



## Toadtrout

Coastline Marine said:


> I'm not going to make a big comment although I know all facts involved from both sides bc it is just not my place. I hope Wes or Kyra will jump on after what was said on FB that paints a really bad picture.
> 
> But I'll tell you a story that happened directly to me so that maybe some things will corolate and make sense. I'll use the short version.
> 
> 4 years ago when the owner of tops in towers approached me about him "hanging it up" and wanting me to buy his business I quickly found out that the "business" to me wasn't worth any money after looking at his financials. Now the assets, employees, etc could def be worth something to me if I wanted to get in that business.
> 
> After negotiating back and forth over a couple days on welding machines, tractors, benders, crowbars, etc. we agreed on a price. I was immediately instructed that this would all happen 2 days from then but I was not allowed to say a word to any employees or anyone in general.
> 
> I didn't really understand at the time why I couldn't say anything but I quickly found out. When all of it went down 2 days later and I had to watch the reaction of employees (some that had worked there for 15 years) I KNEW exactly why this had to be kept a secret. It was a different kind of emotion than I had ever seen and I heard things like "well I'll just burn this place down".
> 
> So what if.. What if someone had found out 2 days earlier and "burned the place down" or come up and stolen everything in the building? Well the sellers assets that I agreed to purchase would no longer be worth anything.
> 
> Thankfully for that situation I ended up hiring almost all employees and helped find the others jobs bc MAN it was tough.
> 
> NO ONE involved in that situation or the situation we are discussing now feel good about it not one person involved wasn't sick to their stomachs on Thursday when this went down. Out of all the comments and all the phone calls I have received and Wes have received in the last 3 days... Try to find 1 person to say that we are happy or gloating.. In fact you will find just the opposite.
> 
> But the fact that some people are making SS out to be the bad guys here is crazy. Wes and Kyra wake up every morning and they have to make sure first their 2 girls have what they need and then they have to make sure that their business is run in a way where 49 + employees get their pay checks every week.
> 
> This is and was never a malicious decision on their part. It was a produc that they assumed they could make money with and further their brand and business. Anyone that has met either of them that thinks they are malicious is just wrong.
> 
> Guess what? Wes and kyra bought SS from Wes' dad over a few year period, paid him every dime that he asked for.
> 
> Would it have been different if HEB had bought it? Would it have been different if Yeti coolers had bought it?
> 
> The company was getting sold by the man that was the owner, hopefully Wes will chime in with some of the REAL reasons, but it was getting sold regardless of who it got sold to.
> 
> And who knows and who cares of Wes will make them the same as Eric or if he will even attempt to. Maybe he will do things different and drop the price or maybe he won't..NO ONE knows.
> 
> In closing I Think Eric Simmons built the prettiest boats I had ever seen and whatever he decides to do next in certain he will be great at it and I've prayed for them EVERY single day and night for a week since I found out. This is not a situation anyone wants to be involved with.
> 
> In saying that, if you don't want to buy a SCB built by SS then don't, but to run them down and think they are the bad guy shows a lack of intelligence, and since 1983 they have also built a pretty **** solid boat and Wes' family out the same amount of blood, sweat and tears in creating their American Dream as anyone else has.
> 
> I apologize for the punctuation I am typing on my phone.
> 
> -Cole Starr


I don't think anyone is saying SS is the sole bad guy here as he's not 100% to blame by any means, but Wes knew what was happening and still went through with the acquisition. Pretty similar to
guys that sleep with married women. Sometimes you just have to take the high road, even if it means turning down an opportunity to increase revenue...or bang the hot chick you always wanted.

Some folks have principles, some don't...


----------



## BretE

daryl1979 said:


> It's posted a few pages back


Thx......


----------



## grinderman

Toadtrout said:


> I don't think anyone is saying SS is the sole bad guy here as he's not 100% to blame by any means, but Wes knew what was happening and still went through with the acquisition. Pretty similar to
> guys that sleep with married women. Sometimes you just have to take the high road, even if it means turning down an opportunity to increase revenue...or bang the hot chick you always wanted.
> 
> Some folks have principles, some don't...


So if SS turned it down, it would just be somebody else that bought it, possibly some other boat builder, possibly a group of individuals just buying up the assets in hopes of one day building their own boats.

So no need to blame the buyer-they didn't create the reason it was sold nor did they cause it-that was done by the owners of SCB, and its management. It sounds like the business was still being sold and it sounds like Eric was not in an ownership position to do anything about it or in a position to buy out the ownership group himself.

Seems like all the SCB defenders would have more directed attacks at the actual owner that sold it, not the buyer.


----------



## BretE

daryl1979 said:


> It's posted a few pages back


Found the snapshot...is there a way to see the whole discussion on Facebook?


----------



## daryl1979

BretE said:


> Found the snapshot...is there a way to see the whole discussion on Facebook?






__ https://www.facebook.com/eric.simmons.372/posts/1046208718805365


----------



## Coastline Marine

killintime said:


> Cole i completely understand what your saying on taking over tops and towers... and you have done a great job since then.... Everyone understands Shallow sport builds a great product and you or who ever can customize it....It just wont be the same SCB anymore...Eric customized it as all one package. not alum on one place upholstery at another motor package somewhere else,,,one common denominator was involved from start to finish Eric Simmons.
> 
> I commend you on praying for Eric and his family for the last week while a handful of people understood he was about to be devastated. You know deep in your heart this sale wasn't right and i bet if someone asked you one on one you would say you wouldn't want to be associated with something so underhanded as this... business is business though and you must move forward.
> 
> your post imply s that Eric Simmons facebook post is not the truth? is that how you feel or just not 100% of the story....SHallowsport better respond soon because perception is reality most times and the perception they are getting is BAD


No one has ever, ever said that it will be the same as Eric. No company is ever the same when the vision changed hands.

No sir I would not agree with your one on one question. Like I said earlier it is a HORRIBLE situation but one that wasn't going to be avoided... The decision had been made. Eric was going to be in the same spot he is today whether SS or wal-mart bought the company.

I also think that "underhanded" is the wrong word choice and emotion. I wish I could shed more light but it is just not my place. My main point in posting is that there are a lot more things that aren't known that would make the other side of this transaction not seem like the bad guy.... And I again don't see how SS is considered the bad guy at all. But hey everyone is absolutely entitled to their own opinions and thoughts, I would just think a company that has been around that long would get a little more benefit of the doubt, and a little more understanding that since you all don't know how it went down you wouldn't just assume "shallow sport slept with someone's wife"

I'll continue to pray for all parties involved!


----------



## gater

Coastline Marine said:


> I'm not going to make a big comment although I know all facts involved from both sides bc it is just not my place. I hope Wes or Kyra will jump on after what was said on FB that paints a really bad picture.
> 
> But I'll tell you a story that happened directly to me so that maybe some things will corolate and make sense. I'll use the short version.
> 
> 4 years ago when the owner of tops in towers approached me about him "hanging it up" and wanting me to buy his business I quickly found out that the "business" to me wasn't worth any money after looking at his financials. Now the assets, employees, etc could def be worth something to me if I wanted to get in that business.
> 
> After negotiating back and forth over a couple days on welding machines, tractors, benders, crowbars, etc. we agreed on a price. I was immediately instructed that this would all happen 2 days from then but I was not allowed to say a word to any employees or anyone in general.
> 
> I didn't really understand at the time why I couldn't say anything but I quickly found out. When all of it went down 2 days later and I had to watch the reaction of employees (some that had worked there for 15 years) I KNEW exactly why this had to be kept a secret. It was a different kind of emotion than I had ever seen and I heard things like "well I'll just burn this place down".
> 
> So what if.. What if someone had found out 2 days earlier and "burned the place down" or come up and stolen everything in the building? Well the sellers assets that I agreed to purchase would no longer be worth anything.
> 
> Thankfully for that situation I ended up hiring almost all employees and helped find the others jobs bc MAN it was tough.
> 
> NO ONE involved in that situation or the situation we are discussing now feel good about it not one person involved wasn't sick to their stomachs on Thursday when this went down. Out of all the comments and all the phone calls I have received and Wes have received in the last 3 days... Try to find 1 person to say that we are happy or gloating.. In fact you will find just the opposite.
> 
> But the fact that some people are making SS out to be the bad guys here is crazy. Wes and Kyra wake up every morning and they have to make sure first their 2 girls have what they need and then they have to make sure that their business is run in a way where 49 + employees get their pay checks every week.
> 
> This is and was never a malicious decision on their part. It was a produc that they assumed they could make money with and further their brand and business. Anyone that has met either of them that thinks they are malicious is just wrong.
> 
> Guess what? Wes and kyra bought SS from Wes' dad over a few year period, paid him every dime that he asked for.
> 
> Would it have been different if HEB had bought it? Would it have been different if Yeti coolers had bought it?
> 
> The company was getting sold by the man that was the owner, hopefully Wes will chime in with some of the REAL reasons, but it was getting sold regardless of who it got sold to.
> 
> And who knows and who cares of Wes will make them the same as Eric or if he will even attempt to. Maybe he will do things different and drop the price or maybe he won't..NO ONE knows.
> 
> In closing I Think Eric Simmons built the prettiest boats I had ever seen and whatever he decides to do next in certain he will be great at it and I've prayed for them EVERY single day and night for a week since I found out. This is not a situation anyone wants to be involved with.
> 
> In saying that, if you don't want to buy a SCB built by SS then don't, but to run them down and think they are the bad guy shows a lack of intelligence, and since 1983 they have also built a pretty **** solid boat and Wes' family out the same amount of blood, sweat and tears in creating their American Dream as anyone else has.
> 
> I apologize for the punctuation I am typing on my phone.
> 
> -Cole Starr


It's nothing against Shallow Sport, people are ****** and they have every right to be ******. None of what is being said will hurt Shallow Sport they make quality boats and if I could do it I would buy an X3 tomorrow. What people are trying to say is that many have deposits on SCB's, not a Shallow Sport, it's not the same and never will be the same. There was only one SCB and the only one that can duplicate that product is Eric himself.


----------



## dwwilliams72

BretE said:


> Found the snapshot...is there a way to see the whole discussion on Facebook?


There are over 130 posts on FB. To see the entire discussion, you're gonna have to "do FB".


----------



## bigfishtx

Imo SS did nothing wrong here, so not sure why anyone would blame them.

If Eric wants to continue building boats, he needs to find a new sugar daddy to help fund the deal. We don't know the real reason it was sold, but, it was probably financial and his dad needed the cash or got tired of losing money.

It is not easy to make money building boats, as Bertam, Hatteras and Blackfin if you don't believe me.

I hope things work out for everyone.


----------



## BretE

dwwilliams72 said:


> There are over 130 posts on FB. To see the entire discussion, you're gonna have to "do FB".


Thanks, but I found a way in.....Google is your friend.....









Facebook is the devil....


----------



## pipeliner345

FAT TIRE said:


> Your a fan boy so you probably wont understand this but Im going to try anyway. They bought the brand and tools so they can and will build boats, but they will never be the same. You cant sell a custom boat through a dealer network custom means you sit down with the builder and tell him what you want, not a sales person at the dealer to pick color or upholstery options. It would be like Douglas Marine being bought out by Brunswick and selling Skaters at every Marine Max across the country. Im sure there will be people lining up at dealers to buy there Bahia edition Recon with a Suzuki hanging off the back :headknock


In the end its still just a BOAT! .......and to do what?

Take you fishing. 
I completely understand the custom thing, I've had many things custom built to my specs. I also completely understand the pride of that.
However. ........it's. .....still......just......a......boat.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skeeter77346

Going forward deal questions for the SS guys. 

Curious how SS is handling SCB customer issues before the sale to SS. Not sure if these have been asked / answered. 

1) is SS refunding build deposits made by SCB customers before sale?
2) is Seller making SS whole for item 1) as they occur?
3) how will SS handle warranty claims on the SCBs now on the water?
4) are all existing sales contracts being repriced at say, 20% less - based on the new SS pricing/savings others have said will occur? Or did I misread the points made on new SS / SCB pricing?

As a side note, the customer sales contracts may not have transferred to SS in an ASSET sale, unless the original customer sales contracts were written in a way to allow transfers by SCB to a third party, in this case SS. 

If it was a STOCK sale, then generally the contracts in place would transfer, except in cases where 'change of control / sale of business' language exists in the contracts that then requires consents from all parties involved - customer, seller, buyer. If a STOCK SALE, then SS has legally assumed the Liabilities, including warranty obligations of SCB. 

Perhaps SS negotiated some form of $ clawback from Seller for certain things like warranty and deposits. 

Looking forward to answers and clarifications.


----------



## asia

Toadtrout said:


> I don't think anyone is saying SS is the sole bad guy here as he's not 100% to blame by any means, but Wes knew what was happening and still went through with the acquisition. Pretty similar to
> guys that sleep with married women. Sometimes you just have to take the high road, even if it means turning down an opportunity to increase revenue...or bang the hot chick you always wanted.
> 
> Some folks have principles, some don't...


Stupidest and most ignorant post i have ever read


----------



## pipeliner345

asia said:


> Stupidest and most ignorant post i have ever read


I agree. Jeezeeeeee. No wonder our country is in the shape it is.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

skeeter77346 said:


> Going forward deal questions for the SS guys.
> 
> Curious how SS is handling SCB customer issues before the sale to SS. Not sure if these have been asked / answered.
> 
> 1) is SS refunding build deposits made by SCB customers before sale?
> 2) is Seller making SS whole for item 1) as they occur?
> 3) how will SS handle warranty claims on the SCBs now on the water?
> 4) are all existing sales contracts being repriced at say, 20% less - based on the new SS pricing/savings others have said will occur? Or did I misread the points made on new SS / SCB pricing?
> 
> As a side note, the customer sales contracts may not have transferred to SS in an ASSET sale, unless the original customer sales contracts were written in a way to allow transfers by SCB to a third party, in this case SS.
> 
> If it was a STOCK sale, then generally the contracts in place would transfer, except in cases where 'change of control / sale of business' language exists in the contracts that then requires consents from all parties involved - customer, seller, buyer. If a STOCK SALE, then SS has legally assumed the Liabilities, including warranty obligations of SCB.
> 
> Perhaps SS negotiated some form of $ clawback from Seller for certain things like warranty and deposits.
> 
> Looking forward to answers and clarifications.


I'm guessing most of this is a non issue as far as warrantee is concerned. Kinda like when dargel bought explorer boats. Cleave absorbed it and did the repairs.


----------



## corykj

Toadtrout said:


> You can't be this dumb.


Apparently I can be 'this dumb....'

I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean, regarding what I said. I don't follow SCB on Instagram or Twitter. I'm not friends with Eric on Facebook. I think it's safe to say that I don't know anything about him or the SCB brand other than they build a fast and beautiful boat. That's it. So, for me (and a lot of people who don't know the inner workings of the company) to assume that because his name is Eric Simmons and he builds Simmons Custom Boats it's logical. Maybe it's just me, but I can add 1 + 1. It equals 2, by the way. For the record, I don't own an SS either, but I know the owner's name is Wes. I don't own a TranSport, but I know the guy's name is Donny Tran. I don't own a JH, but I know that the original owner's name was John Holly. I do own a Shoalwater and know the dude's name is Gene. Met him a couple of times. Nice guy.

^ You see how I could make that connection? Douchebag.

After reading through this entire thread, I have found out some information that I was lacking. So, it wasn't Eric's decision to sell. Ok, I assumed wrong. My bad. I'll admit that.

What I think is 'dumb' is for pecker heads to blame SS on the issue on the internet. SS has been building boats for a while. I think they know what they're doing. It's not their fault that things are going down the way they are. Apparently this was going to happen, whether or not SS was the purchaser.

Now, don't get me wrong. I understand the frustration of some that have/had money down for an SCB. They were under the impression that they were getting a boat built by Eric and his boys, which apparently equals the best quality anywhere. Ok, I get that. Hell, I'd be ****** too...

... But not at SS.

Yall want to start a lynch mob? Have at it man. But focus on the person/people that 'undermined' the brand, not the people that acquired it. It's not their fault that there is bad blood (or whatever is going on) in the family.

Like I said earlier, I'd like to see what SS does going forward, like what they will produce and how well they handle all of this.


----------



## daniel7930

Toadtrout said:


> I don't think anyone is saying SS is the sole bad guy here as he's not 100% to blame by any means, but Wes knew what was happening and still went through with the acquisition. Pretty similar to
> 
> guys that sleep with married women. Sometimes you just have to take the high road, even if it means turning down an opportunity to increase revenue...or bang the hot chick you always wanted.
> 
> Some folks have principles, some don't...


This is dumb Comparing it to someone sleeping with a married chick. It's not even on the same level


----------



## Toadtrout

asia said:


> Stupidest and most ignorant post i have ever read


Haha, says the guy with absolutely zero knowledge of the situation.

What were you saying about ignorant?


----------



## asia

Wouldn't it be cool if this was all an Eric Simmons master plan to wrestle control of his company away from Dad....so he had a reputable boat company SS, make an offer Dad could not refuse and then SS will offer to sell the company back to Eric and he would own it free and clear....man Eric would be the ultimate puppet master!!!!!....and everyone would be giving high fives to SS!!!...Dad would still get his cash and everyone would live happily ever after!!!


----------



## ShallowRed

Does shallowsport intend to offer a refund on existing deposits (not started builds) should the consumer not want there SCB to manufactured by shallow sport? And no I'm not on the outside looking in this is a real question from a real customer.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

asia said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if this was all an Eric Simmons master plan to wrestle control of his company away from Dad....so he had a reputable boat company SS, make an offer Dad could not refuse and then SS will offer to sell the company back to Eric and he would own it free and clear....man Eric would be the ultimate puppet master!!!!!....and everyone would be giving high fives to SS!!!...Dad would still get his cash and everyone would live happily ever after!!!


Ya except it is more likely that Eric started the company and build great boats and had a real passion for it. Then he wasn't making money and needed help and dad said I will buy the company so you have the money to expand so you can make money. Then that didn't happen. Dad started saying preform or else. That didn't happen so he said buy the company. Of course if he was losing money there was no way for him to do that. So I am sure dad was forced to sell the company so he could retire with something. And after reading about tops and towers I am sure he probably did do it behind Eric back so Eric didn't burn down the factory. Wouldn't be the first fiberglass shop to burn down after all. I don't blame Eric for feeling that way when your own father sells your company. Problem was it wasn't his anymore. That's too bad

Sounds like dad was selling company. Period. Shallowsport wanted the company. They bought it. Never easy for the little people and that is too bad but it is what it is.

Of course this is all speculation based on tid bits of info. But a lot more likely than anything else. Another lesson of why you never do business with family. Eric lost his dad, and his Dad lost a son and grandkids. I hope Eric and his dad can reconcile if this is the case after the shock subsides.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

Sounds like it's getting close to thread locking time


----------



## ShallowRed

boltmaster said:


> Sounds like it's getting close to thread locking time


Id prefer shallowsport answer some of the financial questions we as customers have before it's thread closing time.


----------



## grinderman

Didn't Shallowsport say they would be contacting all customers as soon as possible. If concerned just call Shallowsport directly. They left there number in there 1st response in this thread


----------



## Lat22

boltmaster said:


> You can have the best product and service and reputation in the world...leaps and bounds better than the competition. But if your business model and internal management skills are unsound or just plain bad and you can not make a profit or ROI to investors even with years of great success and sales, then you are doomed.
> Those that claim they are willing to jump in as investors because of a friendship or admiration for a persons personality and technical skills would I am sure do all you can to legally protect your investment in the formation of such a deal and would do all that is needed and legally available to protect your investment and bail out of it to cut your losses if you saw the need.
> That is just sound business practice.


This right here. Identical situation with a barbecue joint in Austin.


----------



## sotexhookset

Man I'm really loving my white trash no drama Haynie bout right now. 

Lol. Jk but truly best of luck to SS and to Eric and his families future. SCB's no doubt are badass beautiful rigs but one wouldn't fit my style of fishing. I love my cat and truly think my next ride will be an 25' X3 if it can run/jump even close to my 25'er. I've heard they can run that skinny by some and not at all by others. So, would some kind of hybrid between the two happen down the road. Sounds like the diehards are all losing sleep over anything from here on out but I'd look into something like that.


----------



## skeeter77346

grinderman said:


> Didn't Shallowsport say they would be contacting all customers as soon as possible. If concerned just call Shallowsport directly. They left there number in there 1st response in this thread


That is a good point Grinder. SS did indicate that they would try to contact the SCB customers.

So, if SS has a plan to do right by the current and past SCB customers, then it really should not be a secret either. This public forum is a good place to make it known what the general SS policy will be for the SCB guys. No harm in that.


----------



## whiskey1

asia said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if this was all an Eric Simmons master plan to wrestle control of his company away from Dad....so he had a reputable boat company SS, make an offer Dad could not refuse and then SS will offer to sell the company back to Eric and he would own it free and clear....man Eric would be the ultimate puppet master!!!!!....and everyone would be giving high fives to SS!!!...Dad would still get his cash and everyone would live happily ever after!!!


Yeah, and so would a drug plane accidentally dropping bundles of cash and coke on my back 40. It'd be far out man.


----------



## boltmaster

ShallowRed said:


> Id prefer shallowsport answer some of the financial questions we as customers have before it's thread closing time.


Yes it would be nice but having been involved in several sales and transfers on the top level you usually have confidentiality clauses in place. I doubt we will get much more than what we have got. On a business level to be honest it's none of the publics affair and we can do our talking with our wallets it we want. I am sure as time goes on a more complete story will unravel. I suggest we all just wait. I am not interested in an SCB or a SS boat and those who have an order for either in place need to contact SS as directed for explanations and details if you have an SCB order then you have to make a decision after you discuss things with SS. If you have a SS on order then I see nothing in any of this that should make you reconsider. IMO

Time will give us all the answers we the public are entitled to I am sure.


----------



## irbjd

Lat22 said:


> This right here. Identical situation with a barbecue joint in Austin.


Careful. You might get stabbed. Lol


----------



## railbird

Bottom line is this sale has been in progress for many months. I've known SCB was being shopped around for at least a few months. As others have said, someone was going to step up and buy the company assets. Just be glad ss is able to keep the brand alive. Think about it, what value would any of you get out of them just closing the doors and having a bankruptcy sale. Those of you who own an SCB are very fortunate to have a company like shallow sport standing behind this brand. Good luck to shallow sport I wish you well.


----------



## DSL_PWR

So what happens when/if Eric starts building another boat just like the current scb? 

That's going to be interesting.

Curious as to what new pricing will be on the new SS scb.


----------



## whiskey1

railbird said:


> Bottom line is this sale has been in progress for many months. I've known SCB was being shopped around for at least a few months. As others have said, someone was going to step up and buy the company assets. Just be glad ss is able to keep the brand alive. Think about it, what value would any of you get out of them just closing the doors and having a bankruptcy sale. Those of you who own an SCB are very fortunate to have a company like shallow sport standing behind this brand. Good luck to shallow sport I wish you well.


You knew but Eric didn't? Holy tunnel hull batman.


----------



## CLIMAX

DSL_PWR, That is just it. There is nothing to stop Eric from starting to build all over again and I am sure he will and I wish him the best as I have stated earlier in this thread. The hull actually started life as a Cougar 21 MTR to begin with. It is the nature of the Beast in this line of work. I am quite sure there are very many loyal SCB customers that would be willing to de rig there boat and start the process all over again. Thus new chapters start, better boats are built and the consumer gets something fresh and new. There is always room for emprovement. So when all this dust settles I hope that is the outcome and all followers both good and bad just end up with more quality boats to choose from.


----------



## Lat22

irbjd said:


> Careful. You might get stabbed. Lol


Worlds collide!


----------



## MarkU

My 2 cents. There's 2 scenarios which could have taken place. 
1. SCB was highly profitable, and the old man wanted to cash out. And sold it to the highest bidder. (I don't think this is the case)

2. SCB was in a financial problem. And they exhausted all forms of injecting the needed capitol to stay afloat. (I'm picking this scenario)

If I had a deposit on a SCB. I'd be real happy SS took them over. They seem to be your best bet. At getting the boat you paid for/deposited on. If SCB closed their doors and filed bankruptcy. Your deposits, boats in process would likely be lost. Who would you be upset with then?

This isn't the first, or the last time. A business sold to another business. If it was financially strong. A bank would have backed Eric, in buying out his father. My guess the money dried up at SCB. When you're not making money/profitable. Bad things go down. I'd suspect they were on the verge. Or already robbing Peter to pay Paul. (Using new sales/deposits to fund existing orders) Once that cycle gets started. It's virtually impossible to break it.

I don't know Eric or his father. What I do know by reading this thread. Eric's dad stepped in with much needed cash at some point. To keep the SCB boat business alive. I find it hard to believe Eric had no clue. That the business would be sold. He may not have known the date, or to who. But how can you own/run a business. And not see this coming?

I agree SCB made some awesome boats. And that achievement was Eric's, and the team he directed. 

SS also makes awesome boats. They're just still doing it.


----------



## daniel7930

MarkU said:


> My 2 cents. There's 2 scenarios which could have taken place.
> 1. SCB was highly profitable, and the old man wanted to cash out. And sold it to the highest bidder. (I don't think this is the case)
> 
> 2. SCB was in a financial problem. And they exhausted all forms of injecting the needed capitol to stay afloat. (I'm picking this scenario)
> 
> If I had a deposit on a SCB. I'd be real happy SS took them over. They seem to be your best bet. At getting the boat you paid for/deposited on. If SCB closed their doors and filed bankruptcy. Your deposits, boats in process would likely be lost. Who would you be upset with then?
> 
> This isn't the first, or the last time. A business sold to another business. If it was financially strong. A bank would have backed Eric, in buying out his father. My guess the money dried up at SCB. When you're not making money/profitable. Bad things go down. I'd suspect they were on the verge. Or already robbing Peter to pay Paul. (Using new sales/deposits to fund existing orders) Once that cycle gets started. It's virtually impossible to break it.
> 
> I don't know Eric or his father. What I do know by reading this thread. Eric's dad stepped in with much needed cash at some point. To keep the SCB boat business alive. I find it hard to believe Eric had no clue. That the business would be sold. He may not have known the date, or to who. But how can you own/run a business. And not see this coming?
> 
> I agree SCB made some awesome boats. And that achievement was Eric's, and the team he directed.
> 
> SS also makes awesome boats. They're just still doing it.


X2. I can't see how he did not know. Cause it not like the sale happened overnight


----------



## mesquitecountry

Bottom line on this. You are either an owner or an employee, sometimes both. Safe to say everyone is making assumptions and should just chill out.

As a business man myself, it would be odd that a founder would have no ownership in the company. If true then he is just an employee like everyone else.

If the company was underwater then you can't blame the owner to sell it off.

Another question how on earth do you sell an 80k dollar boat and not make money when everyone is making boats for 25% less and doing very well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

